# Verändern der Schriftgröße im Lesebereich Outlook 2003



## EifelFrosch (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Schriftart des Lesebereichs in Outlook 2003 vergrößern.
Über Ansicht konnte ich nur die Schriftart des Posteingangsfensters vergrößern.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand Rat wüsste.

Danke!
eifel


----------



## alexanderthiel (16. November 2005)

Hallo EifelFrosch!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
Du kannst eine Signatur für alle Nachrichten einfügen. Dabei kannst Du auch die Schriftgröße festlegen.
Extras - Optionen - E-Mail-Formate - Signatur


----------



## EifelFrosch (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

das ist es leider nicht, was ich suche.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Eifel


----------



## Looke (13. Januar 2010)

Lösung hier: http://www.outlook-hilfe.de/beitrag_Outlook+2003+:+Nutzen+Sie+den+Lesebereich+von+Outlook_706.html

Klick auf den Fensterrand des Lesebereichsfensters...


----------

